

Zero to MVP in 24 Hours with Aaron Gough from ReadMyCode (Video Interview) - marcamillion
http://ideatin.com/2010/06/zero-to-minimum-viable-product-mvp-in-24-hours-with-aaron-gough-from-readmycode/

======
aarongough
Thanks for the opportunity to do this Marc! It was good fun!

~~~
marcamillion
Same here Aaron.

Look forward to having you again in the future.

